# For Sale - 2011 Outback 312Bh



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

This 2011 Outback 312BH has all of the options available when we ordered it. It features an outdoor kitchen, with a mini fridge, gas grill and two burner stove. Rear hitch welded to the frame for a bike carrier. Power tongue jack for easy up and down operation. Features an option to move the television outside for viewing the big game or movie under the awning anytime.

On the inside, there is room enough to sleep ten adults. Four queen size beds, and twin bunk beds. Two couches, with room enough for two 24" flat screen televisions. Prewired for easy satellite or cable hookup and a DVD player built in. High volume exhaust fans installed in the bathroom and kitchen area. In the master suite, a new innerspring mattress was purchased (Feb 2012). 

Trailer has been meticulously maintained. Had the tires rotated, bearing and raceways re-greased ( Feb.2013), trailer waxed every year since new, roof cleaned and treated twice a year, carpets cleaned every year, and caulking completed when needed. Brakes and tires are in great shape and new battery installed (June 2013). 

This camper is better than new as there are more extras on it than if you purchased a new one.

This unit is located in the Greater Cincinnati area and is priced well below NADA value @ *$21,500*. NADA values these at $26,000. The wife is wanting a new floor plan, we are looking at the 323BH, and I told her no unless we sell the 312BH. PM me or email me with any questions. [email protected]


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

BUMP !


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

SOLD ! Waiting on the new 323BH to be delivered.


----------

